# Custom Takeda 240mm Gyuto Passaound



## Mr.Magnus

As most of you already know , my takeda custom has been on regrind at Takeda because to say the least i was dissatisfied with how the blade was cutting (monster wedge). Now it is much better and as I promised , I've thought about letting an x number of ppl test it. The knife is not like a regular takeda Gyuto , and more in my taste profile and thinner all the way from the spine. With a well balanced Mike H handle. Its not the stainless coating verison.

I will send it to the United States where it will be shipped around until it returns home ( Sweden ) . I limit the number of people who will get to use it to 10, I choose people that i feel comfortable with.

I would appreciated if anyone could offer to be the last one that will send it back to me and also can do a good touch-up on the knife if needed before i get it back.

If your intrested PM me with your the state your in so i can figure out the best travel way. 

*rules.

1. Must be a regular member with KKF history

2. If you are comfortable with sharpening the knife and know what you are doing, you get to do a touch up if needed ( Do not change the profile).

3. Take your time packing it well and oil it up before you send it to the next person, (insurance for $ 400)

4. Use it with the right type of boards.

5. Let us know in this thread when you have the knife and when you send it to the next. so we know where it is.

6. Use it for a week or less and pass it on, PM next person in line its on the way to him and get his adress.*

*7. It´s up to you if you want to review it by saying a few words, taking photos in action. if so here is the place to post.*




The profile sweetspots are abit more mellow then the drawing. 
​


----------



## Chefu

I can hardly wait to hear the reviews on how this one cuts and handles. I thought when I first saw Mr. Mangus's post about this custom Takeda that he nailed a great profile and was intrigued that Takeda-san produced it. Great looking knife all around. I'm not sure I could pass this one around if it were mine!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Yet another reason for immigrating to US


----------



## mhenry

Magnus I wouldn't mind seeing it. Put me last on the list and I polish up the handle before it comes back too


----------



## daddy yo yo

People here are really cool! :spin chair:


----------



## Mr.Magnus

5 so far. signup ends on sunday and it will leave on Monday


----------



## cheflarge

Will you post the list here?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

yes on sunday


----------



## cheflarge

Thanks


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Ok list of ppl that will be in this passaround.

Shaun
cclin
Cheflarge
Pleue
Melampus
Mike Hendry
DaveB

passaround will start at Shaun. i will send him the knife from Sweden on Monday. I will figure out with him the best travel way from him and put a list of that as soon as i have spoken with him.


----------



## cheflarge

Outstanding, thanks for doing this, Magnus.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Ok, here is the official lineup in order. 

Shaun
Mike Hendry
Daveb
Cheflarge
Pleue
cclin
Melampus


----------



## cheflarge

:thumbup:


----------



## ramenlegend

any chance of getting in on this?


----------



## brainsausage

Can I crash the party too?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Sorry, sign up closed last sunday.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Passaround has started knife is now at Shaun.


----------



## Melampus

I had this knife last year, and was extremely disappointed in it's performance. When I received it, I had to clean up a bent tip so I went through a progression up to a Kityama & 1µ diamond stropping. 





As expected, the AS took a screaming edge, but the grind geometry cut like shiite.











I'm looking forward to Shosui's new grind.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Knife is at Mhenry


----------



## daveb

Knife has arrived in Fl. Will play with it over weekend. At first glance handle is nothing short of stellar.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Sweet Dave.


----------



## Melampus

3 down, 3 to-go.:happy1:

I don't care for jewelry; handles mean nothing to me. That steel; that steel is what I'm waiting on...:hungry:


----------



## cheflarge

Knife just arrived. A quick once over backs a couple of earlier statements...... handle is nothing short of stellar & Aogami Super takes a screaming edge.

I am not working this weekend, so I will put this beauty through the paces next week.

Al


----------



## Mr.Magnus

great Al.


----------



## daveb

A quick catch-up. My time with the knife was too short, would have like to have had it a couple months for full evaluation.:chin: The handle was among the nicest I've seen from Mike H. The blade was well, a Takeda - pretty is not their strong suit, but an excellent cutter. My quick test for a new knife is to make a couple qts of mire poix. The knife breezed through onions and no noticeable wedging on carrots. It was agile and precise. The only issue I had with knife was some accordion cuts on celery and later on green onions. Probably me coming off the flat spot at the front of the blade. 

Thanks Mr. Magnus for making this happen.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Thanks for sharing Dave!


----------



## cheflarge

Plue you are next up..... Shoot me your addy.

Al


----------



## cclin

Knife arrived safe and sound today! my first impressions are awesome handle & much better geometry than the stock Takeda I've tried before..


----------



## Mr.Magnus

cclin said:


> Knife arrived safe and sound today! my first impressions are awesome handle & much better geometry than the stock Takeda I've tried before..



Great mate.


----------

